# Food. How? What? When?



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So... I think I have FINALLY made up my mind of what I want to feed Roxy for now. 

I'm definitely going with the Fromm Four Star Nutritionals. I ordered that, and it should be here by Monday! 

I have yet to hear back from ZiwiPeak for samples, and I don't want to just buy it, even though many of your pups love it. Roxy might not... So, I think I'm going to order a small bag of Stella and Chewy's Freeze-Dried Patties.

So... how do I feed her both? Do I feed her a patty or half a patty in the morning? Then feed her one meal of Kibble later on, each day? Or, do I need to feed her more than that? Should I feed her Kibble for most meals, and then feed her Stella and Chewys like 3 - 4 times a week? How much? When? What? How? 

I'm thinking of adding in the occasional raw chicken wing every now and then too.


So... what do I do!?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Fromms is a great food!! Flippedstars recommended it to us. I got a bag of the Surf and Turf Grain Free and my girls absolutely plowed into it. They LOVED it!
UNTIL. I made the "mistake" of topping it with ZiwiPeak. ZP claims to be an excellent "kibble topper". I told them it should be called a kibble REPLACEMENT because mine would pick out the ZP and in Ruby's case I should have snapped a photo. There was no food left in the bowl, the ZP was gone and I had Fromms literally scattered all around her bowl!
She moved herself to all ZP in about 3 days!
I now have about 1/3-1/4 bag of Fromms (that I just bought last month) sitting.
They are now on ZP. One of mine has some yummy issues so she is getting ZP with plain chicken to help her transition. I truly think that I could stop the chicken and she'd be fine she has improved so much.
Since you have the Fromms on the way. Try it, I'll bet it is a hit. If you get the ZP, try a few pieces on the top and see what she does. The pieces also make good treats as they can be broken up.
Sounds like you have some great nutritional options for your baby!!


----------

